# No power in my power outlet



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I was installing some lights in my car, after finished i'm not sure what happened but i lost power to the outlet.
I check the fuses but its still good.
I also checked the linkable fuses under the hood and they are good also. (but the thing is there are like 3-4 missing fuses in there)
Does anybody know what might have happened ?
It did worked and have power during the time i plugged it in, but later when I finished all powered was lost to it.
I tested on my other car and the lights are ok also.
Please advise.

Jimmy


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone that know about electronic out there... please advise.
Everything in the car work just fine, nothing else lose power except the power outlet.
Fuses are good.
I schedule a day to bring it in for Nissan but it is still far away, and I just have a feeling its something easy that could be fix by myself but just dont know what it is yet.
I dont want to sit there for hours waitting for the car to be fix.

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mate, there are just too many possibilities to list, one of them is there could be a secondary fuse for it in the engine bay that has blown.

I think it's better and safer for you to have the dealer look at it, rather you trying to fix it yourself and potentially cause even greater damage to the wiring.

The wiring in the exy is very sensitive, so you don't want to have the dealer blame you for messing it up 

I had a similar bad experience with my cig. lighter outlet when I was trying to connect a UHF radio (by taking power from the lighter) and I managed to blow 4 fuses in the process (2 under the steering column and 2 in the engine bay)

It took me hours in the dark trying to find out which of the fuses was actually blown. These bloody fuses are so tiny, that you can hardly get hold of them to take out.

Wait for the dealer to have a look. That is my suggestion


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Jadal,

Thank you for your advice, I think I will do that because there isnt much of a choice that I have.
I check for power with the meter at the fusebox under the steering column and there are power flowing through there so there must be some other places from the fuse to the cig-outlet that is not link. I cant imagine why they would put 2 fuses from the one under the steering column to the cig-outlet. From the manual there are only 2 fusebox, the other one in the engine bay but the fusible link there are good also.
I gave up, this mean i have to wait hours at the dealership again.

Jimmy


----------



## ruba g (Jul 23, 2009)

*question X-Trail*

:newbie:I am new to this forum so please excuse if this has been answered before-I have a 2005 X-Trail and this week both of my power outlets inside car(Cig lighters) stopped working and also my keyless entry stopped working. I changed the two fuses for cig lighters and changed the battery in my fob. Still no success--any other ideas to try-I was trying to eliminate trip to dealer$$
thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi,

Problem could be the fuse #23 (located in the box on the left side of driver area CDN model). As reported in other posts, even if it visually appears to be fine do double check it with a tester.

If that fuse is not the problem then it could farther up the wiring... like the accessories relay; but in that case you would also find that your power mirrors would not work either... do check your mirrors and report back.


----------



## ruba g (Jul 23, 2009)

*power issues*

thanks for the suggestion. I checked and my power mirrors are working so here comes my next question. In my fuse box under steering column there is nothing labeled # 23. I had originally changed both fuses that were labeled cig lighters and that did not work. I counted 23 fuses from the start and that was labeled wipers?? Hope this is not a dumb question?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the fuse that is labeled "ELECTRONIC PARTS BATT 10A"


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ruba g said:


> thanks for the suggestion. I checked and my power mirrors are working so here comes my next question. In my fuse box under steering column there is nothing labeled # 23. I had originally changed both fuses that were labeled cig lighters and that did not work. I counted 23 fuses from the start and that was labeled wipers?? Hope this is not a dumb question?


This is the layout of the fuse box next to driver seat on canadian model:

10A EEE 10A 10A 15A 10A
EEE 15A 15A EEE 10A 10A
10A 15A 10A 10A 10A 10A
10A 15A 15A 10A 10A 10A
20A EEE 10A 10A 20A 10A
SSS SSS SSS SSS

The #23 fuse (15 Amp) identified above in red is the one for the power outlet.

EEE= empty slot
SSS= spare


If this fuse is fine and your mirrors are working it could mean there is something wrong with the soket itself or the wires geting to it.


----------



## ruba g (Jul 23, 2009)

*no power*

thanks for the diagram--I am just home from holidays and got a chance to try changing that fuse and it was burnt out. Unfortunately I then turned car on to try my lighters and they did not work but when I rechecked same fuse it was burnt out again-- looks like a short circuit of some kind I guess. Darn I was excited for a minute-- I guess a trip to dealership???


----------



## ruba g (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah success for power outlet probems! My 15A fuse kept blowing out to my power outlets and my cousin located the problem-he found a penny at the bottom of my power outlet --removed the penny and change the fuse and both power outlets are working- oh I feeel like a fool--only problem still exists is that my keyless entry fob does not work all of a sudden- and yes I changed the battery


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> This is the layout of the fuse box next to driver seat on canadian model:
> 
> 10A EEE 10A 10A 15A 10A
> EEE 15A 15A EEE 10A 10A
> ...


I had the same problem and this was the problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

